# CD duplication deals?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hey guys. My band is preparing to release some material for the first time in 6 years. So we are pretty out of the loop when it comes to CD manufacturing. We want a short run because I don't even know how much purpose CD's serve now lol. We want to do vinyl 7"s, but it's outside of the budget. So we are looking to get a cheap, small run of CD's done just so we have 'something'.

You guys have anyone you use and can recommend for short runs? I have done Google searches, it's always good to get some more detailed input/reviews.

Thanks


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...can't recommend duplium. they screwed up my new cd and refused to accept responsibility.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Indiepool has a digi-pak package. I believe you pay a fee to set up an account, and then you order cds as you need them....even one at a time. PM if interested and I can give you a good contact there.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Last time I made an inquiry to Indiepool about their services they harassed me with phone calls for 2 years. And I literally mean harassed. I asked them to stop calling several times and they wouldn't. They were horrible people on the phone, and I wouldn't deal with them if my life depended on it.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Last time I made an inquiry to Indiepool about their services they harassed me with phone calls for 2 years. And I literally mean harassed. I asked them to stop calling several times and they wouldn't. They were horrible people on the phone, and I wouldn't deal with them if my life depended on it.


 
That would piss me off as well. I've not had that kind of issue with Indiepool, however, and used them for my last 3 projects. If you reconsider I'd be happy to give you a direct number to my rep there...although my guess is, you're done with them


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

boomer said:


> That would piss me off as well. I've not had that kind of issue with Indiepool, however, and used them for my last 3 projects. If you reconsider I'd be happy to give you a direct number to my rep there...although my guess is, you're done with them


I ended up looking into them becauss they offer CD pockets (basic cardboard sleeves) and a decent price, which was exactly what I was looking for. I am willing to give them a second chance I guess after this much time had passed. Hopefully they have laid off the hard sell tactics. From my email communications for far, it seems they may have.

I'll update the thread with my experiences.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I ended up looking into them becauss they offer CD pockets (basic cardboard sleeves) and a decent price, which was exactly what I was looking for. I am willing to give them a second chance I guess after this much time had passed. Hopefully they have laid off the hard sell tactics. From my email communications for far, it seems they may have.
> 
> I'll update the thread with my experiences.


Please do. My band is looking at the SMRT release with them when our EP finishes in February. I'd appreciate any experiences you're willing to share. Posted or PM.


----------

